# My car of the day, Lamborghini Sian Roadster.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This Lamborghini Sian was actually launched last year but COVID-19 delayed production in which Lamborghini had some time to rework certain aspects. This Sian will have an electrified V12. It's based on the Aventador's chassis and will sit above every model the marque currently offers. A hybrid powertrain is fitted that helps to produce 808 BHP, but fear not as you'll still find the famous 6.5 litre N/A V12 at it's heart. The use of titanium intake valves lifts output of the V12 from 760 BHP but it's the hybrid technology that makes the real difference. Lamborghini has turned a super-capacitor instead of lithium-iron batteries and although ordinary batteries can hold a charge for a much longer period, a super-capacitor can collect and expel energy at a much faster rate. Lamborghini claims that with super-capacitors fitted, a single brake application will fully charge the system's acceleration and is then enhanced up to speeds of 80 MPH, with traction improved by ten percent. 0-60 is achieved in 2.8 seconds and a top speed of 217 MPH. The design of the Sian looks to be inspired by the Contach with the brands trademark hexagonal touches. The cabin is near identical to the Aventador, only it has the addition of the portrait infotainment screen and unique 3D-printed air vents. The Sian roadster will be limited to just 19 units all of which have been accounted for.

Like it?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Oh yes please !!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Dear God, I think I may have just messed myself.

Definitely need to buy the Lego version of this to add to the collection.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats how Lambo's should look, completely outrageous and all the better for it


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

What a beauty. That colour as well 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I should like it. But I don't


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> I should like it. But I don't


Same here, bit too fussy for me. I'm sure it will be phenominal but it isn't for me.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice.

Definitely wouldn’t say no to one. 

Be happy with the Lego version to be honest


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Filth.

Love it


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Would it tow a caravan??


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Proper super car, pity I was 20th to order


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my, yes yes yes


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That's rude, just rude !

What a monster !


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

We ARE still talking about the car I hope??



uruk hai said:


> That's rude, just rude !
> 
> What a monster !


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> We ARE still talking about the car I hope??


Did you not see the other picture ?

Yes, I meant the car. :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh yes.

If you're going to make a supercar then it's got to be bonkers.

Proper bonkers.

Ludicrously bonkers.

And this one is :lol:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I beg to differ - I think it crass, vulgar, ugly. As you know, I have no problem at all with bonkers cars but this is just a bit of flash like those wristwatches the size of a tea saucer.

The last decent looking Lamborghini, tractors apart, was the Miura.


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Stunning piece of design but I wouldn’t buy one even if my lottery numbers came up.
Where would actually able to drive it on the road without getting your teeth rattled out by potholes and taking the front splitter off on speed humps?
My big money lottery winning purchase would be a RRS SVR and leave a few quid in the bank for when it invariably breaks down lol.
(And probably a super de duper transporter just for fishing purposes) 
No other vehicle/s required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah! I do like that.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Dinner dinner dinner dinner...yup


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

So that's another space I need to find in the multistory car park that is my fantasy garage then?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Like it but hate the thought of having to detail it, how many small angles?


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Would it tow a caravan??


Yes, and VERY quickly!

Stunning - I am a big Lambo fan and the looks of that model is jaw dropping. Yes please SB


----------

